# صناعة المولدات ,,



## abo raed (28 فبراير 2009)

هل يمكن صناعة المولدات في الدول العربية ؟؟
كم التكلفة ,, ما هو مخطط المصنع ,, 
أريد معلومات تفصيلية عن ذالك ,, 
وشكرا لكم 
السعودية - الرياض ,,


----------



## رشيد الديزل (28 فبراير 2009)

اخي العزيز صناعة المولدات ابسط من ما تتصور ولكن اذا وجدت العزيمه الكافيه ولكن المشكله هيا التسويق لان اي مشروع يقوم يعتمد على المردود المادي من اي انتاج صناعي فتقنية المولدات بسيطه وان ذخمت تكاليفها وانما هيا سياسة اتعجيز او عدم اتفكير بانشاء اي مصنع وطبعن اي مشروع تكلف مبالغ انشاه الكثير فكل ماتحتاجه لاانشاء مصنع هيا مكاين خراطة وايادي ماهره في العمل وفرن صهر المعادن وتشكيلها ومكاين لف الاسلاك


----------



## abo raed (28 فبراير 2009)

http://www.mekshat.com/vb/showthread.php?t=187244


----------

